# Selling food storage and supplies from home



## frontiergal (Oct 3, 2002)

http://www.emergencypreparednesspantry.com/ This is a wonderful way to build your food storage and make money....click the link at the bottom of my page. Thanks, Heidi


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Heidi - I have looked at the shelf reliance things before and they look awesome. Watched several videos on their recipes,etc. All looks very interesting. I would like to learn a little more about the company and possibly becoming a dealer (under you of course!) but I can't download the starter kit info. What all is included in it? 

If you want to contact me here - that you be great. I can pm you my email addy too. 

prairie


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I got a few samples from a rep based out of Virgina a few months ago. 
I was suppose to have a party but ended up just ordering four #10 cans of powdered milk for cooking & whole fat drinking milk. 
The rep sent me samples on both items so I could try along with a a few sandwhich bags of mixed fruit and corn/green beans. Loved the fruit.
I could see how once the #10 can was opened it would go quick in my house.
Not to mention that in a shtf situation just putting a few pieces of fruit on your tongue could really lift a persons spirts. Or make say oatmeal tolerable after day 8.

Good luck frontiergal

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## frontiergal (Oct 3, 2002)

The good news is that very soon we will be carrying 5 gal buckets of some items I am thinking probably grains. This is a awesome company I love getting a check for doing nothing. Many people I know get on my site and just order so I get my commission and they get a awesome product. I love the Q because you can figure out what your family needs and set up a budget and have it auto shipped so that you can get your food storage program started and be able to stick to it easily. I feel so strongly about everyone having food storage. I have also canned my own food and have stocked up from the grocery store but to be honest a lot of the store food has gone bad because I haven't used it in time.
Even if you didn't use my products please get some dehydrated/freeze dried foods for emergencies. The nice thing about our products is that they are Non-GMO and the cans are BPA free. To me this is important. Since it is just my husband and I now I have found that #10 cans are best for us in most cases although sometimes the pantry cans are nice for us also. Thanks for your info and questions. Heidi


----------



## frontiergal (Oct 3, 2002)

This business is working on its own I have been getting orders from people I have never met. I advertise on facebook and twitter and other survival sites. I am so excited. I also got 300.00 worth of food storage for 150.00 because I hosted my own party and got half off on my order. This is the best company I love it.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

What type of commission do you get and do you get a break on stuff you order for yourself?


----------



## pilot8532 (Jul 31, 2011)

You can earn about 25% selling reserved foods online. a real nice way to earn money from home. Food costs have risen about 13% in the last year. I like the convenience of ordering food online and not have to go to the grocery store. The cost per meal is $1.84. So it is cheaper then buying form the store. I do not eat every meal with prepared food but it does save in my wallet. I can get some free samples from www.freefoodsamples,us So I tried the food first before I purchased.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Neither of these links work.

http://emergencypreparednesspantry.com

www.freefoodsamples,us


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

jmtinmi said:


> Neither of these links work.
> 
> http://emergencypreparednesspantry.com
> 
> www.freefoodsamples,us


This is where the bottom link finally took me. 

https://backoffice.mygofoods.com/shop/ProductDetail.aspx?id=237&ref=foodstoragellc

I think you left a comma in it before the us.

Nomas


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

jmtinmi said:


> Neither of these links work.
> 
> http://emergencypreparednesspantry.com
> 
> www.freefoodsamples,us


I just tried the top link and a page came up advertising website design. I guess the food business didn't pan out.

Nomad


----------

